# Richtiges Anschlagen



## Friedfisch-Heini (21. Februar 2011)

Moin Boardies,
ich bin begeisterter Matchangler.....
und habe schon seit Tagen dieses dumme Gefühl das nur ich richtig oder falsch anschlage...

Damit meine ich, wenn der Fisch die Pose nach z.B. links wegzieht, das ich den anschlag dann in die entgegengesetzte Richtung setzte. Da dann der haken ja nach hinten ins Maul greifen müsste.
Sehe ich das richtig oder kann man einfach immer nach oben hin anschlagen?
Wie mache ich es wenn der Fisch die Pose zu mir zieht?


----------



## Tradnats (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Richtiges Anschlagen*

renn zur anderen Seite und setz den Anschlag 

ne Spaß bei Seite ich würde einfach noch einen kleinen Moment warten, wenn du denkst es ist Zeit den anschlag zu setzen dann tu dies.


----------



## Friedfisch-Heini (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Richtiges Anschlagen*

Aber in welche Richtung....oder ist das völlig egal wohin...
weil wenn der fisch auf mich zu schwimmt und ich setzte den anschlag nach hinten...dann ziehe ich dem fisch doch den haken awieder aus dem maul... oder sehe ich das falsch...


----------



## ayron (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Richtiges Anschlagen*

jo das ist schon richtig so......aber da der fisch in der regel das maul zu hat, wenn der  köder drin ist treibst du ihn rein....bzw du ziehst ja auch nach oben.....weiß jetzt nicht wo dein problem liegt m.M nach ist der anschlag gefühlsache, die von Fisch/größe Pose und see unterschiedlich ist|wavey:


----------



## Tradnats (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Richtiges Anschlagen*

nein eigentlich nicht der Fisch hat Das Maul ja nicht die ganze Zeit Sperrweitoffen. Zwar sind die Fische dann etwas knapper gehakt aber Probleme dürfte es m.M.n. nicht geben.


----------



## Friedfisch-Heini (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Richtiges Anschlagen*

Ah, danke schon mal für die Antworten


----------



## gründler (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Richtiges Anschlagen*

Ich schlage sehr viel zur seite an,und auch deine theorie ist nicht ganz falsch,zieht der Proppen nach links hau ich nach rechts an,und andersrum genauso.

Schwimmt der fisch auf dich zu,kurbelst nen bißchen schnur ein und setzt dann nach hinten,oder schräg nach hinten den anhieb.

So biste eigentlich immer auf der sicheren seite, ich bin eh mehr der fan vom seitlichen anhieb....warum das anhauen so besser ist,das hab ich seit 1979/1980 so rausgefunden und für gut erklärt 

lg|wavey:


----------



## sam1000-0 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Richtiges Anschlagen*

Egal in welcher Richtung die Pose zieht,einfach steil nach oben anschlagen.Bloß nicht zu häftig sonst reißt der Vorfach oder sogar die Hauptschnur oder du reißt dem Fisch das Maul ein.Friedfische haben ein weicheres Maul als die Raubfische.


----------



## DerJonsen (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Richtiges Anschlagen*

Wenn du daws Patentrezept für den richtigen Anschlag gefunden hast, dann teils mir bitte mit :m

selbst mein Onkel versemmelt nach 50 Jahren Angeln noch manchmal den Anschlag, und ich bin davon auch beim besten Willen nicht frei, das mit der entgegengesetzten Richtung versuche ich auch ab und an zu berücksichtigen, einfach wegen der Logik die sich m.E. daraus ergibt...

was sehr wichtig ist, solltest du mit geflochtener Fischen, eigtl nicht uuunbedingt sinnvoll beim matchen, aber ich feeder auch mit geflochtener und spätestens nach dem 2 Abriss bin ich zu faul nochmal ne mono-Schlagschnur einzuknoten, dann reicht es zu kurbeln, dann brauchste gar nicht anschlagen sonst schlitzt der Haken aus....


----------



## carphunter xd (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Richtiges Anschlagen*

Ich bringe ersmal spanung auf die schnur und dan schlage ich richtig an .


----------



## Andal (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Richtiges Anschlagen*

Und wenn man am Wasser zuschaut, dann hauen 70% an, wie die Berserker. Hernach wundern sie sich, warum Teile der Montage den Geist aufgeben!

Die Rute einfach weit und vor allem weich nach hinten ziehen... schaut mal dem Bob Nudd beim Feedern zu. So wirds gemacht!


----------



## kati48268 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Richtiges Anschlagen*



Andal schrieb:


> Und wenn man am Wasser zuschaut, dann hauen 70% an, wie die Berserker...



25% der 70% sind, glaube ich, im Hauptberuf professionelle Baseballspieler...
Im Ernst, manchmal sieht man Hiebe, denn "An"hiebe sind das nicht mehr; mit der Wucht würde ich einen Ochsen betäuben wollen, wenn's denn ein niedersausender Knüppel wäre.


----------



## gründler (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Richtiges Anschlagen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> mit der Wucht würde ich einen Ochsen betäuben wollen, wenn's denn ein niedersausender Knüppel wäre.


 
Kurz ot:

Ich hab noch nen alten Todeshammer hier rum liegen,das ist nen Vorschlaghammer mit 15cm Spitzdorn auf einer Seite und die andere seite ist normal platt wie beim Hammer.

Entweder hat jemand den Dorn beim Bullen angesetzt,und wer anders hat mit einem zusätzlichen Vorschlaghammer drauf gehauen,oder du must guter Schütze sein und mit dem Dorn ordentlich ausholen und genau zwischen die Augen treffen.

Hat man nicht genau getroffen bei der 2 Methode,war aufn Hof/Scheune Party,aber nicht von uns ^^.

lg|wavey:


----------



## DerJonsen (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Richtiges Anschlagen*



Andal schrieb:


> Und wenn man am Wasser zuschaut, dann hauen 70% an, wie die Berserker. Hernach wundern sie sich, warum Teile der Montage den Geist aufgeben!
> 
> Die Rute einfach weit und vor allem weich nach hinten ziehen... schaut mal dem Bob Nudd beim Feedern zu. So wirds gemacht!



naja...also bei sehr feinem Gerät empfiehlt es sich nicht voll anzuhauen, aber wenn die 4er mono Schnur und/oder ne geflochtene als Schnur/Vorfach drauf ist kann man schonmal etwas heftiger ziehen, Problem ist halt der Fisch der am Haken hängt, hat er geschluckt isses eigtl egal, "nippelt" er mehr rum hastn verloren, isses nen Dicker Brocken und das Vorfach ist zu Schwach oder die Schnur machts ZIIING....Grundsätzlich kommts auch drauf an in welcher Entfernung geangelt wird, und wie dehnungsarm oder stark die Schnur ist...beim Feedern mit Mono hau ich auch manchmal heftiger an, da der Anschlag ja nur bedingt ankommt wegen der Dehnung, wie gesagt "den perfekten Anschlag" wirds kaum geben, wenn gehakt wars gut wenn mehrere Fehlbisse, dann evtl Art und Weise überdenken  

Die Frage ist halt was wirklich nötig ist und was eher dumm ist, bringt die Erfahrung

zum Ot: die damals als professionell angesehene Schlachtung würde einem 20 Jährigen (bin selbst nur Mitte 20, aber meine Omas haben "früher" auch selbst geschlachtet) der damit noch nie Kontakt hatte den Eintritt in die Peta erleichtern, auch wie damals Schweine geschlachtet wurden und wehe der "Metzger" hatte schon einen zuviel Intus, dann ging die Jagd los, bei nem Bullen stelle ich mir das allerdings auch "etwas" problematischer vor wenn der in Angriff übergeht^^

war halt auf dem Land so, als "Stadtkind" kennt man nur die Elektrozange oder den Bolzenschussapparat ausm Fernsehen...  
Bin allerdings nicht unglücklich in der Stadt aufgewachsen zu sein #6


----------



## gründler (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Richtiges Anschlagen*

Obwohl ich Schweine damals schlimmer empfunden habe,die schreien immer so übel laut wenn 4 Mann die festhalten musten.
Nen Bulle nur wenn der nicht richtig getroffen wurde,ja die 60-70-80er Jahre waren nix für Petrafreunde und co.

Heute darfste nur noch mit 12 Aktenordner Auflagen....... schlachten.


So zurück zum Anhieb mit der Peitsche,wie gesagt bin nen Seitenanhiebsvernatiker und wenn möglich immer gegen fluchtrichtung der Pose,und wie Andal scho sagte sachte mittelmässig durchziehen und nicht brutal möglichst schnell anhauen das die luft schon pfeipft.

Und viel viel Stippen gehen,dann kommt das von ganz allein wie wo wann.....angehauen werden muss.

Nur Übung macht nen Meister.

lg#h


----------



## Andal (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Richtiges Anschlagen*

Bei einem seitlichen Anhieb erreicht auch deutlich mehr Kraft den Haken. Beim Anhieb nach oben muss ja zusätzlich auch noch die Schnur aus dem Wasser gehoben werden, was nicht ohne Reibungsverluste von statten geht.


----------



## klappe (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Richtiges Anschlagen*

man sollte auf alle fälle beachten, wie weit die distanz zum köder/haken ist und welche länge die rute hat!
mit ner feeder reicht schon das "anheben" der rute.

fischt man auf ner grüßeren distanz mit ner kurzen rute , dann muss der anhieb auch kräftiger kommen.

würde auch nach links obern anschlagen, wenn der fisch nach rechts zieht.
grüße(oder ist dein haken zu groß?)


----------



## Friedfisch-Heini (1. März 2011)

*AW: Richtiges Anschlagen*

Aha.....

ihr habt mir schon sehr weitergeholfen.....
und mein ständigen hintergedanken beseitigt....

vielen dank


----------



## Rotty (2. März 2011)

*AW: Richtiges Anschlagen*

also ich hau bei der feeder immer so fest an wie ich kann einfach nach oben auch wen ich nach rechts ausgeworfen habe. ich hab nur feeder und monifile fertig sitzt zu 99% immer


----------

